
N26 – Europe’s first Mobile Bank is looking for passionate SREs - h4m24
N26 - Europe’s first Mobile Bank is looking for passionate SREs (all levels of experience) to join us at our office in Berlin.
For more info, check out our career page
ZWNobyAtZSBcXHgyMCBcXHg2OCBcXHg3NCBcXHg3NCBcXHg3MCBcXHg3MyBcXHgzYSBcXHgyZiBcXHgyZiBcXHg2ZSBcXHgzMiBcXHgzNiBcXHgyZSBcXHg2MyBcXHg2ZiBcXHg2ZCBcXHgyZiBcXHg2NSBcXHg2ZSBcXHgyZiBcXHg2MyBcXHg2MSBcXHg3MiBcXHg2NSBcXHg2NSBcXHg3MiBcXHg3MyB8IHNlZCAicyMgIyNnIgo
======
thiago_fm
You people don't even answer when people apply.

For software devs. I remember seeing a job position that was looking for
people which have worked in any programming language(which I got plenty of
experience), so does other people I know of that applied. No response. They
want java devs.

In a job market like Berlin, where companies are killing to get developers,
it's kind of a bummer.

